# Vaccine Deniers



## mellowyellow (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Buckeye (Sep 3, 2021)

Sadly, I had to laugh, even though it isn't really funny, but, well....


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 3, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Sadly, I had to laugh, even though it isn't really funny, but, well....



absolutely...


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2021)

Sounds like they've been reading this forum.


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

@mellowyellow  That is one very strong picture that speaks volumes.
Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Sep 3, 2021)

Sad but funny.

I can't get over the rejection of the Covid vaccine yet they have no problem taking livestock medication.


----------

